# FIRE FOOD! Not smores but something tasty



## Potato42 (May 21, 2011)

We're going to have a bonfire sunday night and I thought it might be fun to have a snack ready. I've never really been a big fan of smores, so what else can you guys come up with that makes for good fire food? :hungry:We're going to be at the house here so it is possible to have better utensils than sticks if needed, but burning sticks are fun!:flame::muahaha:

I'm open to pretty much anything.


----------



## steeley (May 21, 2011)

Pizza on a stick.
No ok bananas slit down the center little brown sugar and butter and splash of rum roll in foil bake add ice cream.


----------



## MadMel (May 21, 2011)

Sweet potatoes wrapped in foil and buried in the coals. I'm alking about the small, very sweet Japanese purple variety.


----------



## steeley (May 21, 2011)

oyster roast .


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2011)

Sausage, corn on the cob


----------



## Potato42 (May 21, 2011)

I'm getting hungry! Any of you guys ever try anything like this http://www.mynorth.com/My-North/June-2008/Beyond-Smores/ ? I think the Orange custard sounds particularly intriguing, though I'm not sure everyone will want to put out that much effort.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 21, 2011)

Smokies or kelbassa, on a stick, roast till the skin ruptures. Toated baguette, thin silce the meats, a little mustard or your favorite cond., thin sliced red onion, and an great beer.


----------



## Lefty (May 21, 2011)

Get one of those fish grill baskets that close, and take a pocket pita, fill it up with tomatoes, basil, mozzarella, and some smoked pepperoni. Fold it in half and lock it in the grill basket.
You got yourself a wicked calzone!


----------



## watercrawl (May 21, 2011)

Steak cut into strips, marinated, skewered with sticks and cooked over the open flame.


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Get one of those fish grill baskets that close, and take a pocket pita, fill it up with tomatoes, basil, mozzarella, and some smoked pepperoni. Fold it in half and lock it in the grill basket.
> You got yourself a wicked calzone!


 
More of a panini, don't you think?


----------



## El Pescador (May 21, 2011)

Steely! Hardwood (avocado) fire in a ring on the beach, bricks up and around a pizza stone. Homemade pizzas end Apple turnovers w/ vanilla icecream


----------



## Lefty (May 21, 2011)

Spike, calzonini???


----------



## Potato42 (May 21, 2011)

Everything sounds tasty. Too bad I wont be able to try everything.


----------



## SpikeC (May 21, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Spike, calzonini???



Panizone?


----------



## Potato42 (May 23, 2011)

Well weather conspired to keep the bonfire from happening The suggestions have inspired me to plan a fire pit meal in the future though. Dinner was still good, we had pork chops breaded and pan seared then baked in mushroom sauce along with mashed potatoes and peas. Had a loaf of homemade bread on standby too and then super double chocolate fudge chocolate chunk cake with vanilla ice cream. We were good and stuffed anyway.:razz:


----------



## Lefty (May 26, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Panizone?


 
I like the sound of both. We should combine the two and make an Italian wood stove restaurant with a location out west, and one out east. I smell a delicious winner!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 26, 2011)

How about a wood-fired pizzeria?

http://www.thetuscanoven.com/

Best pizza in town!


----------



## deker (May 29, 2011)

I always like to grab my Lodge Dutch oven and cook up something good with the hot coals when the firepit it going. One of our favorites around here is keilbasa, cabbage, and onions solwly cooked by the fire coals. Get the pot hot, add a fat of your choice and brown some onions, then toss in keilbasa, chopped cabbage, and a little water (or beer!) and let it simmer it's way to tastyness.

Or, a nice little roast with veggies and potatoes in the Dutch oven is always good too.

-d


----------



## Adamm (May 29, 2011)

Probally too late but get some mountain pie makers, at least thats what we have called them. We have made pizzas in them and other sandwiches.


----------



## steeley (May 29, 2011)

Do you have a pic of a Mountain pie maker.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 29, 2011)

steeley said:


> Do you have a pic of a Mountain pie maker.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AT22LA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

